# Me and My Boys! (newbie here ^^)



## ghost (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi! I'm Morgan from Kennesaw, GA. I have two boys, Teddy Bear and Squirt. Teddy Bear is a fawn berk and Squirt is a standard hooded. They are both awesome boys!!

I have only had girls in the past, so... I am really enjoying how much more outgoing and laid back the boy ratties are!! ^_^

So... please meet me and them. :3

(Also, some pics are sideways, I'm sorry!!!! ^_^;;;

*Squirt*









My fat youngin' Squirtles.



















*Teddy Bear*









Huge Mr Teddums




































Its always a competition... trying to drink water at the same time. >_>;;;

And.... me!










Um, yep. Thanks for looking! :3


----------



## Madlink316 (Jul 18, 2007)

They're gorgeous! Cutie little Squirtle! Remember to get your boys fixed, so they don't get orangey goo and smell bad! And never feed them orange juice, or oranges at all just to be safe. Boys can get... um... liver or kidney disease from a chemical in the orange peel.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

All very cute


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Kennesaw? I'm in Marietta (And work in Kennesaw), and I think I saw someone from Roswell join a little while ago too. I didn't realize this would become the Cobb County hangout.

I also have/had the same cage as you. Technically I still have it, but I recently upgraded so it's a quarantine cage now.


----------

